# I just found a lump



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I just had a shower and decided to do my breast checks. There is a visible lump on my areola that was not there before. It is about the size of a head of eraser. I know my Mom's family has a history of benign lumps, but this is sort of scary for me. Mom's aunt died of breast cancer. I already had a doctor's appn't for Wednesday, so I will get him to look at it.I guess I am just in shock right now. I found another one a couple of years ago that went away, but this one is actually visible to the eye.


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

((((((((hugs aurora)))))))) That is great that you are going to get it checked out. Better to be safe then sorry. Best wishes, stay positive, don't get too stressed out about this, it could be nothing. kerry


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Aurora,I know it's scary, but I think a large majority of lumps turn out to be benign.You're doing the best thing you can by having it checked out.I'll keep you in my prayers for a good outcome.Please let us know what the dr. says.((((HUGS))))Jeanne


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

It is scary! I was there about 3 months ago, if you remember my posts. It did turn about to be okay, but the few weeks between my initial appointment, the mammorgram and seeing the surgeron was HELL!! Let me know if we can help you. Please, try to relax


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

(((HUGS))) Aurora!Since I'm having computer problems, I'll keep THIS attempt at a reply shorter than my last try.Is there a chance this could be a clogged pore, ingrown hair, or zit?? I've gotten bumps like that on my areola that when squeezed had a white zitty stuff inside. Is this right on the surface, or deeper and just located under the areola?As you probably know, the vast majority of lumps are benign....so as hard as it is, TRY not to get too worried about it at this point!


----------



## Debbie A. (Jun 13, 1999)

((((((Auroraheart))))))I think it's nothing serious, but I know the waiting is hard.Debbie


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Try not to worry, Aurora. I just had a lump in my armpit that turned out to be an ingrown hair. I put a little cortisone on it and it disappeared overnight. Maybe try applying some cortisone to it to be sure it's not something like Luna mentioned - a pimple or an ingrown hair.Try not to worry - I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

((((Aurora))))


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Thanks guys. It means a lot. The lump is for sure not an ingrown hair (no hair on that part) and I tried squeezing it and nothing came out either. I talked to my Mom and she said to try to worry until I see the doctor. The doctor is the same one who treated her for years in my hometown before he moved here.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

What about a sebaceous cyst? Those can make some big bumps sometimes, and they often have to be lanced, by a dr, to release the stuff trapped inside if they don't go away on their own. (Eww, I know.)Does it hurt when you squeeze the lump? (Or more than it hurts when you sqeeze another spot on your areola







)I'm looking forward to hearing good news after your dr's visit


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

((((Auroraheart))))







I know it's scary, but try not to worry. It could be something very simple. Luna's right about the cyst possibility. I've had those. Some went away on their own and some the doctor had to drain. You are doing the right thing by going to have it checked out right away. Good luck and please let us know what the doc says.


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

(((((((((Auroraheart)))))))))Thinking of you!!!Let us know please, when you know what's going on. We're all here for you.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Oh, honey... that's scary, I know from experience, but please try not to worry (as futile as that may sound) until after you see the doctor.((((((Auroraheart))))))


----------



## Karen A. (Apr 12, 2002)

Good luck and I'll be thinking of you. I'm going through my own scare right now too. Is it right before your period? Sometimes the breasts are lumpier right before, that happened to me. Again, good luck! Karen


----------



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

Hi AuroraI hope it all turns out to be O.K.Since the lump is visible, it is probably a clogged pore or something.I know it is hard not too worry on such a serious matter.I am glad you are seeing your doc. I am sure he will find out what it is.Take care!Call if you need to talk!


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

I know how scary that can be and I know theres no way to tell you not to worry but I'll bet it's nothing. I had a very hard lump right under the skin...they did a mammogram and told me it was nothing...I don't even remember the name for it I was so relieved that I flew out of the office. Will pray for you and please let us know as soon as you can.


----------



## Ks-Sunshine (Aug 23, 1999)

Aurora, I am glad you already had that doctor's appointment!! And he is one you can trust. I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Cross your fingers everyone. My appn't is at 3:00pm tomorrow.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Will be thinking of you today, Aurora.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

YOu might have a little infection there or soemthing. Isn't it called mastitis or something?I hope your ok Aurora.


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Post as soon as you get back. I'm sure it's nothing!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Hi guys...I am back. The lump I am to keep an eye on, but apparently it is one that is quite common in women in that area. he told me the exact name of it, but has escaped my mind. Thank you all for your support. I am so relieved!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Good news indeed! So very glad to hear it. What a relief! ((((HUGS))))


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

I'm very happy to hear this. What a major relief!!!


----------



## Marier (Mar 18, 2000)

Yes major relief! Will it go away?


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Great news!!!


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Excellent, Aurora!


----------



## Ebbiday (Oct 31, 2000)




----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Auroraheart, I never visit this forum, so sorry I couldn't offer support when you needed it. I read your posting on The Meeting Place about not receiving support. There are so many forums on the BB that I pretty much stick to just four of them, this isn't one of them. Sorry I wasn't there for you when you needed the support. I would have been had I known.


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

'Rora - just like GailSusan, I rarely come to this forum, so I didn't see this, and I apologise.I'm very glad to hear it was nothing terribly serious, and I certainly understand what a major freak-out finding a lump can be, because I found one a couple of years ago and I have two sisters with early breast cancer (one is a 9-year survivor, my other sister wasn't so lucky, as you know). It's an extremely frightening thing. I want you to feel free to e-mail me if anything like this comes up and you feel like you could use a hug or just someone to listen, okay? You have my e-mail.


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Glad to hear your good news. Those things can absolutely terrorize you! I have had a couple of biopsies with "lumps" also and it is really scary. Both times it turned out to be "fibrocystic disease". Just be sure to keep check on this, which I am sure you will.


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

Rora, is it a benign fibrocystic lump?Thats what mine ended up being in April and they removed it surgically. I went into panic stations since my dad died of prostate cancer and there is a link with breast cancer.I had the mamogram in Sep last year and it was normal, this year it showed fatty tissue everywhere. Keep an eye on it and if you are really worried make them take it out, its not a big procedure and I had it done and went to college the next day and work.Hope its ok.Deb


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

You know...I was way too relieved when the doc said to not worry about it that I cannot remember the exact name. It wasn't something I had heard of before. I'll ask next time I go though. It will apparently go away and another may form somewhere else. If it does NOT go away that is when I am to remind him of it; esp if gets bigger etc. I have fibrous breasts anyways, so actually feeling a lump was very scary; and seeing it I felt like a cartoon character with their eyes bugged out. I know people rarely visit here but I do appreciate all your support.


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

'Rora - check out the breast health link I posted, maybe you'll find it on there


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Good news! Sorry for the scare, though. It IS scary being female sometimes!


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

It really is! Boy, I remember the first time I felt a lump in my breast, I went crazy! It turned out to be nothing, and I sure was relieved to find out it wasn't anything! Sorry I got here late!


----------



## kitty2 (Nov 27, 1999)

I'm glad to hear it wasn't serious. I have fibrocystic breast disease and my breasts are all full of lumps. Even though I check my breasts it is always difficult for me to tell if I have a new lump or not because I have so many.


----------



## Sdove (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, Glad it wasnt anything to worry about. Breast cancer runs in my family so I get kind of upset if I see anything out of sorts. Glad you let us know. Polly


----------

